# how do you stop bettas from becoming depressed?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

other than fish Prozac, that is...LOL

but seriously, folks...my granddad's trying to breed bettas, but both he and i've had problems with the males especially becoming depressed....they just lie against the side of the tank or in a corner and don't move....they eat and everything, and they don't die, they just get really depressed....is there some sort of antidepressant or something else that helps them? well, maybe not an antidepressant, but do they do better with companions (e.g. algae eaters, mates, etc.)


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

What are your water conditions? Maybe put up the temperature in the tank up a little bit (not over 80-82F), toss in a pinch of sea salt (if no sea salt is at hand, some NON-Iodized salt will do the same trick), and invest in some Indian Almond Leaf. Either the leaves themselves or the extract will work.

What are they being fed? If they are just being fed one thing, they might be nutrient difficient. Try a variety, maybe pellets once a day, and a frozen food at night, switching types of frozen food every other night (we switch between bloodworms and brine shrimp from Hitari, and feed them artison's betta pro pellets in the morning).

Are they where they can see eachother? Even if you put the tanks next to each other and card them for a portion of the day, let them see eachother for 10-15 2-3 times a day (they will get feisty and perk up to attempt to attack the side of the tank).

Inspect them for disease. Are they sick? Have you treated them? If you have, then with what?

Java Fern! They love it, it is IMOPSSIBLE just about to kill, will not take over your tank like java moss, they like to lay in it's root systems, and is just about a must for spawning tanks as it gives the female/male a place to hide from an overly aggressive spawn mate.

http://www.ibcbettas.org/ibc_sales.htm is the IBC sales, the betta spa is AWSOME and should help any fish perk up (it is the liquid eqivelent to happy pills for bettas), and the pellets are good, and if you are planning on spawning, they offer brine shrimp two different ways, and betta starter which is good for transitioning. Head over to AquaBid ( www.aquabid.com ) and look for the java fern there (only place I know where to get it for cheap and get good quality products), and you also can find Indian almond leaf there too.

Can you give any more specifics to how your fish are kept? It will help us help you!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

You can add some ghost shrimp for them to chase around and eventually eat! Or you can have one male per tank in a community! I have had good luck with males in communities since they are so slow with their big fins and I usually stock with some type of small tetra, some mystery snails, and some cory cats (they love watching those guys). But yeah, live plants and ghost shrimp will keep em busy!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Only bettas i have had that are depressed are either sick or very old. They are usually very busy checking things out in their tanks.
Perhaps the containers you have them in are not big enough or providing enough to do.
Put in a live plant and a snail as well as a bit of gravel and they pick around and have some stimulation.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm reviving an old thread coz I have some new info about the whole Bettas with guppys thing! I've been placing my fry into a tank with all guppys to grow for the past few months and it seems that if thy are raised with guppys they don't show any aggression towards them at all. It's probably only the males that have been raised on their own that perceive them as a threat. I've placed my adult male in a tank with guppys (he was petstore bought) and he went after them instantly, but settled down after about an hour and never bothered them again. He lived in the community tank for about a month before I got my barracks set up. I believe it can be done, but you have to have the right temperament fish.


Edit: Ok for some reason this has been posted in the wrong thread!!! Sorry guys! will post it in the correct one


----------

